# lower loft on driver



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

When should a player go to a lower lofted driver? I'm hitting solid drives with a lot of hight. I've played with tee hight but no change or burning worms to the ladies tee box. I think I'd gain another 50 yrds. with less loft.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

It's not just loft or tee height that determine trajectory. Other factors are how the driver weight is distributed (more weight near the sole makes for a higher ball flight), shaft stiffness and how the shaft is tuned (high or low kick), and how the clubhead contacts the ball (descending, level, or ascending blow). The ball you are using can make a big difference too.

It's a complex subject and 10° on one clubhead and shaft combination can play totally different from the same loft with a different head and shaft. Just changing the shaft can have a significant effect. I would recommend seeing a qualified clubfitter for meaningful answers.

Hope that I've sufficiently confused you now.... :rofl:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> It's not just loft or tee height that determine trajectory. Other factors are how the driver weight is distributed (more weight near the sole makes for a higher ball flight), shaft stiffness and how the shaft is tuned (high or low kick), and how the clubhead contacts the ball (descending, level, or ascending blow). The ball you are using can make a big difference too.
> 
> It's a complex subject and 10° on one clubhead and shaft combination can play totally different from the same loft with a different head and shaft. Just changing the shaft can have a significant effect. I would recommend seeing a qualified clubfitter for meaningful answers.
> 
> Hope that I've sufficiently confused you now.... :rofl:


Being confused is my MO. The shaft is regular flex and the manufacture claims a high MOI. So I shall test out or go back to some different clubs. Here it is getting toward the end of our golf season and I'm looking at equipment changes to improve. The wife is going to complain.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Being confused is my MO. The shaft is regular flex and the manufacture claims a high MOI. So I shall test out or go back to some different clubs. Here it is getting toward the end of our golf season and I'm looking at equipment changes to improve. The wife is going to complain.


Different "R" flex shafts can still have different tip flex properties which will affect ball flight. And high MOI only signifies a club's resistance to deflecting at impact.... that is, high MOI is supposed to make the ball go straighter, not necessarily have any effect on trajectory height. Clubhead MOI combines with the torque properties of the shaft to improve the straightness of shots as long as you hit the ball squarely on the intended path. I have a high MOI putter... still a pretty low trajectory...:laugh:

Generally speaking, a shaft with a low kick point will send the ball higher than a shaft with a high kick point. Then you add in a clubhead with a low center of gravity and that tends to send the ball higher too, so a low COG with a low kick point will tend to hit the ball on the highest trajectory. As you raise the COG and kick, the ball flight will be lower. But it is still dependent to some degree on your swing and the ball you play, too. Trying different combinations is the only way to really find out what's best for you.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

This where golf clubs are a bit funny a regular shaft in one brand is different to a regular of another brand. It would be great if there was a set of regulation that govered that a regular shaft has to have a flex between x and y and then a stiff shaft has a flex between y and z. It would make it a lot simpler for the average golf to be able to change between brand/clubs and know what exactly you are buying. 

Then you have to consider MOI and COG and kick point and if you can get that right you might get your prefect clubs.
As much as I love this game it can confusing when selecting equipment.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I should of studied Physics and aerodynamics in college so I can buy golf clubs properly:laugh: geeeeeeez


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry Bob to much think to early in your morning isn't good. Good morning by the way I just about to head to bed


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Sorry Bob to much think to early in your morning isn't good. Good morning by the way I just about to head to bed


good morning to you my friend drive safely going home


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm already at home so I only need to make it down the hallway safely thanks Bob. It's 11:45 pm here.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Well then Good night to you and pleasant dreams:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Today was a chance to really evaluate my driver and wedges, in fact looking at what I was doing right and wrong on the course I must admit that I have the perfect set of clubs for me. I concentrated on my set-up. Made a small adjustment on the driver and my irons and my whole game changed for the better, the only thing that stunk was my putting, but everyone in the foursome had that problem today. So all I can say is That I was up in the night thinking I out grew my driver or questioning that I had elevated my skill level above my clubs. DUH!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Bob. What the new Avatar pic?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Thanks for that Bob. What the new Avatar pic?


That is the Vietnam Memorial in Washington DC. I took that when I was there for the world affairs conference this Summer. Has a special meaning for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:I can understand that it would I was trying to look at it but I couldnt get it any bigger then the size of your avatar.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

About the only thing you might be able to depend on being consistant when looking at new drivers might be the loft.

A recent article in one of the major golf magazines clearly said that shaft flex varies so widely between manufacturer that one company's regular flex can be another company's stiff shaft.

So, the combination of loft and shaft flex, coupled with your swing speed, all adds up to a specification that dictates a certain driver should be best for you. The only way to really know WHICH driver is best for you is to hit a bunch of them and see. Hopefully, you have a store near you with one of those really cool swing monitors. In a matter of minutes, you can have it tell you that one driver performs better for you than others.

The point is, loft is just a small part of the consideration.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Throw an other option into the equation.... you can do as I did and reshaft your driver... toss the stock shaft and put in something worthwhile... now you have a club with very different properties from the original.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well there you go something else to think of well at least if you have a shaft the you know you like you could give it a try.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well there you go something else to think of well at least if you have a shaft the you know you like you could give it a try.


This is really mind boggling Rick, Luke and Bob all agreeing or thinking a like. I'm looking at shafts on golf galaxy's website.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> This is really mind boggling Rick, Luke and Bob all agreeing or thinking a like. I'm looking at shafts on golf galaxy's website.


Sometimes just reshafting your current driver is the best way to go, but I would still recommend seeing a qualified clubfitter to get the best combination for you.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Sometimes just reshafting your current driver is the best way to go, but I would still recommend seeing a qualified clubfitter to get the best combination for you.


I shall use your advise before I make any decisions:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Its right in front of you*:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't remember now where we were discussing shafts on the driver so lets start here now that I got my craziness temporarily out of my system. I have a high launch low kick shaft so what would every one recommend, so I can discuss this somewhat intelligently with a golf pro.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I can't remember now where we were discussing shafts on the driver so lets start here now that I got my craziness temporarily out of my system. I have a high launch low kick shaft so what would every one recommend, so I can discuss this somewhat intelligently with a golf pro.


I don't remember.... what are you looking to accomplish? :dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> I don't remember.... what are you looking to accomplish? :dunno:


My intent is to drop the launch angle to get more distance

and good morning to you Rick


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The purpose of a low kick point shaft is to help get the ball up in the air easily. They used to be very popular when almost all clubs were muscle back blades. Then club heads designed with cavity backs and low centers of gravity came along and the mid kick point shaft sort of took over in prominence because it boosted distance a bit. Going to a mid kick point point shaft might be one place to look in terms of a new driver.

Most drivers now depend on shaft flex more than kick point, (until ladies or senior shafts), less stiff flexes to help elevate the trajectory. If you look at the specs they advertise on them, almost all of the shafts in regular or stiff flex drivers are mid kick point now.

At this stage, I have to disagree with my friend Rick about something. I wouldn't spend money to buy a shaft and have it installed in my old driver until I know what that shaft is capable of. You still need to hit it first and then, who is to say how much of your improved performance is from the shaft or the club head design?

Not to mention, the shaft is the greater portion of the price of most new clubs and with the price of installation on top of it, you might as well buy a new driver for the same price or very little more and KNOW you have a club that will perform.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

By the way - This is the best time of year to get good prices on golf equipment, as stores are looking to reduce inventory before winter really sets in.

I would jump on the opportunities out there instead of waiting too long to start the search for a new driver. Some clubs that were $400 new a year ago are great clubs being dumped in the market for $150 or so. Just because some designer decided the color of the paint in the writing of the logo needed to be changed, you get a deal while someone with more money than sense has to have the new paint color every year.

Jump on it... what are you waiting for???


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You drive a good point there, but I have to deal with one more powerful than all the heads of state combined. So the best deal will prevail. I have to prove the benefits of my need for a new shaft or driver. its hell being PWed or pitching Wedged


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

what Dennis says above is very true these days. Each shaft by each manufacturer certainly has it's own specs and characteristics. There are some good shafts out there at reasonable prices. One shaft that the head pro at one of the clubs I frequent said is a very good one is Oban, and priced right. Others chimed in and agreed with him, me on the other hand don't know enough to personally recommend anything. But I would check into the Oban's just from what I've heard.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Buck: This is the stuff I would like to learn, so every tidbit that people bring is good to know. Thanks, you're a stellar guy:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> You drive a good point there, but I have to deal with one more powerful than all the heads of state combined. So the best deal will prevail. I have to prove the benefits of my need for a new shaft or driver. its hell being PWed or pitching Wedged


Have you tryed playing with your tee hieght Bob? I know that when I tee my ball up to high with my driver it goes higher then it does longer and from this comment I'd say that your ballis doing the same. It may be worth a try and it's cheaper then buying a new driver.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Have you tryed playing with your tee hieght Bob? I know that when I tee my ball up to high with my driver it goes higher then it does longer and from this comment I'd say that your ballis doing the same. It may be worth a try and it's cheaper then buying a new driver.


I have tried various tee heights from those that you have to notify the authorities that it not a UFO to yelling fore to worms.


----------

